# My Tegu Loves Fruit... What Are Your Tegu's Favorite Fruits?



## SomethingTegu (Dec 7, 2012)

Mine often eats cantelope, many slices. Just an hour ago I decided to feed him whole red grapes. I remember he ate a few in his younger days. Well, lemme tell ya he loved them big time! He had himself four whole big handfulls of big grapes in one sitting. His stomaches nice and fat today! I think I have a new regular fruit to give em' hehe.


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 7, 2012)

First fruit Kirby has eaten was grapes he loved them


----------



## Dubya (Dec 8, 2012)

Grapes, strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, blueberries, mango. He is about 6 months old now and would not touch fruit till last week.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 8, 2012)

I would cut grapes in half...sometimes they come out the other end still whole.  Also, fruits are high in phosphorous, and low in fat and protein so fed them in balance with other foods to create a balanced meal. Add calcium supplement. 

Mine like papaya which is high in calcium, mango, banana, cherries, strawberries, melons, blueberries, peaches.


----------



## Dubya (Dec 8, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> I would cut grapes in half...sometimes they come out the other end still whole.  Also, fruits are high in phosphorous, and low in fat and protein so fed them in balance with other foods to create a balanced meal. Add calcium supplement.
> 
> Mine like papaya which is high in calcium, mango, banana, cherries, strawberries, melons, blueberries, peaches.



I cut up everything. I was concerned about the grapes popping out like a champagne cork.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 8, 2012)

_Ditto what Laurarfl said,.. I don't know what it is about the skin of grapes but they don't always digest whole or cut. Even though I cut them up I have found the undigested skins in or next to their poop._


----------



## WoahNelly (Dec 8, 2012)

I mix in mango, blue berries and papaya and the occasional kiwi in with his ground turkey. Let me tell you, this gu will eat anything! Do you feed whole meals of fruit? And papaya makes for a fun fruit as the seeds don't digest at all.


----------



## SomethingTegu (Dec 8, 2012)

Since my tegu is not the size to swallow grapes whole he chews them down a lot and breaks them up. I'll see how his poo looks today. I also dust every meal with calcium especially the fruit, or I will add crushed egg shells from at least one egg. With the fruit I usually get it a bit wet with water and shake it up inside of a shaker cup that has a bunch of calcium powder inside so the whole fruit is coated in the stuff.

My Tegu also likes mango but only a little bit the texture seems to put him off, banana he loves but I don't feed it to him much, cherries haven't tried those yet, strawberies he definitely liked, haven't tried peaches yet. He didn't seem to be a big fan of f/t beries, but maybe he would like them fresh IDK.


laurarfl said:


> I would cut grapes in half...sometimes they come out the other end still whole.  Also, fruits are high in phosphorous, and low in fat and protein so fed them in balance with other foods to create a balanced meal. Add calcium supplement.
> 
> Mine like papaya which is high in calcium, mango, banana, cherries, strawberries, melons, blueberries, peaches.


I do feed my tegu whole meals of fruit sometimes, but mostly I feed him a mixture of fruit and whole prey or something like fruit and turkey, chicken, fish, or cow with collard greens or kale hidden inside. He got four extra large adult mice this week and some egg so I decided to go for fruit for that day. I will have to try kiwi! It's super healthy and prety tasty. Wonder if he could eat the skin? Is it digestible?


WoahNelly said:


> I mix in mango, blue berries and papaya and the occasional kiwi in with his ground turkey. Let me tell you, this gu will eat anything! Do you feed whole meals of fruit? And papaya makes for a fun fruit as the seeds don't digest at all.


----------



## Ntyvirus (Dec 10, 2012)

I've seen my tegu eat grapes, can't elope, and a little but I banana. He also licked the crap out of some strawberry but I never saw him actually eat it


----------



## Dubya (Dec 10, 2012)

Ntyvirus said:


> I've seen my tegu eat grapes, can't elope, and a little but I banana. He also licked the crap out of some strawberry but I never saw him actually eat it



If your tegu can't elope, maybe it should just have a church wedding.


----------



## Ntyvirus (Dec 10, 2012)

Curse you iPhone, you have foiled me again with your autocorrect


----------



## Ska (Dec 12, 2012)

My tegu wont eat fruit, he'll only lick it. He'll sit there for 5-10 minutes and just lick it but wont take a bite no matter how well it's cut.


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 12, 2012)

O got Godzilla to eat fruit by mot feedong him for a day lol I know its wrong but he killed to blue berries and also try mixing the fruit in ground meat he loves or in egg yolk

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Styx (Dec 12, 2012)

Mine loves strawberries, blackberries, mango, prickly pear fruit, and cherries. Mostly cherries.


----------



## Dana C (Dec 13, 2012)

My guys would never touch fruit and I tried every kind.


----------

